# Breeches for big butts!



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, even though I'm a Western Rider I now have a thing about riding in English style breeches, they are just so comfortable and sticky seats are a great idea.

I ordered a pair from https://www.tightrider.com/

Reasonable price, made to measure, so will fit any size, the material is pretty thin, but they have been great to ride in during the summer.....and the pattern I chose I love, I call them my Galaxy Pants, makes my trainer roll her eyes every time she sees them. They have knee patches, and despite being a shiny material I sit well enough in them.

























Next was a pair of Sticky Seats...Stickyseat Riding Pants and Tights I chose the bootcut cargo pants. Love those, can't find any pics, they have been my go to for warm ups at shows and lessons....Galaxy Pants I use when I'm not in lessons. Love the feel of them, thicker, feel more sturdy, and the silicone 'grippy' bits really help to keep you still, can't slide out of the leather seat in the car, because you don't slide anymore.

Then this morning my brand new Curvy Mare breeches turned up....LOVE these, still wearing them, nice supportive material, fit is great and the pattern has the silicone grips on it.....I'm looking forward to riding in them. They also have a zipped pocket big enough to keep a phone in.....LOVE IT. https://www.buckwildbreeches.com/collections/curvy-mare-collection










I might buy a winter pair next, and tossing up between the CurvyMare and StickySeat......probably CurvyMare has the edge, just trying to find out if they have as much stretch as the usual weight ones.


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

Those are cute! I like the sticky seat bootcut ones, at my age, I just don't look good in tight breeches. thanks for sharing!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! I have the hardest time with Blue Jeans chafing my knees when I ride and your post has kind of put me over the edge thinking I may try breeches!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I liked the Curvy Mare ones so much I bought a winter weight pair.....sitting indoors wearing them, so warm so comfortable, watching the snow fall outside, don't want to take them off.


----------

